# Alright, here it is now, available for Kindle.



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Please enjoy it!

The Summoning of Clade Josso: The first descent into the Vein



Let me know what you think!! A synopsis of the plot can be found at http://myspace.com/enterthevein

J. Dean

_(Updated with text and cover link. - Admin.)_


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh, almost forgot.  If you like it, PLEASE write a favorable review and tell others about it! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry but there is no picture and no description. I have no idea what the book is about or if it would interest me or not.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Sorry but there is no picture and no description. I have no idea what the book is about or if it would interest me or not.


You can order a sample Lizzy.  I'm sure J Dean will provide us with more info if we ask. There is a link for a synopsis of the plot, all you have to do is click to read.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay, thanks. I found the description in another thread but the author should know to at least put the description on Amazon. Hes not going to sell to many without it and cover art is really important on amazon. JMO but i will sample it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Okay, thanks. I found the description in another thread but the author should know to at least put the description on Amazon. Hes not going to sell to many without it and cover art is really important on amazon. JMO but i will sample it.


Perhaps this is a learning experience and tips like yours are sure to help in the future!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

My guess is that he put the description and cover with the book, but that it just hasn't gotten put on by Amazon yet.  From what I've read from other self-published authors, it doesn't get done all at the same time.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm with Lizzy,  Need description and picture. Believe it or not I buy most my books based on the cover. I know I'm strange but I've yet to pick a bad one  

theresam


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Alright, redid the description (I was trying to go for something short and sweet initially) and put up my original cover.  I had originally set up a cover with a friend of mine, but he backed out at the last moment, so I was forced to improv my own, from which my company did a better version (Sorry, for those of you who like flashy covers, but when you're dealing with limited budgets, limited resources, and limited time, I had to work with what I could!)

At any rate, enjoy!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

J, I know you are working with a limited budget, but I cannot for the life of me read the text on your cover. I know it's not my eyes or monitor, both of which are pretty good, so you might want to pick a lighter font for the lettering. Just a thought.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

J Dean said:


> Alright, redid the description (I was trying to go for something short and sweet initially) and put up my original cover. I had originally set up a cover with a friend of mine, but he backed out at the last moment, so I was forced to improv my own, from which my company did a better version (Sorry, for those of you who like flashy covers, but when you're dealing with limited budgets, limited resources, and limited time, I had to work with what I could!)
> 
> At any rate, enjoy!


Well since you went to that much trouble so quick i just spent some of my limited budget and bought the book.  It will be a while before i get to it though cause ive got several ahead of it. Thanks!


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome to J Dean.  I looked at your book and grabbed a sample.  Checked out your developing My Space as well.  Hope to purchase soon.  Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

CS said:


> J, I know you are working with a limited budget, but I cannot for the life of me read the text on your cover. I know it's not my eyes or monitor, both of which are pretty good, so you might want to pick a lighter font for the lettering. Just a thought.


Oops.... 

Wrong cover. It's SUPPOSED to be my current book cover! Let me redo this.

(Man, this is embarrassing... I'm sorry about this, folks...)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> I'm with Lizzy, Need description and picture. Believe it or not I buy most my books based on the cover. I know I'm strange but I've yet to pick a bad one
> 
> theresam


I do the same and wonder how many good books I have dissed but then I have enough to work on for awhile


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Anju said:


> I do the same and wonder how many good books I have dissed but then I have enough to work on for awhile


So true. Luckily I only do that with Sci-fi/ fantasy or I would have missed the Outlander series!

theresam


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's a picture link:


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> I'm with Lizzy, Need description and picture. Believe it or not I buy most my books based on the cover. I know I'm strange but I've yet to pick a bad one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?? I'm the same way when picking a girlfriend  ... joking joking.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

J Dean said:


> Oops....
> 
> Wrong cover. It's SUPPOSED to be my current book cover! Let me redo this.
> 
> (Man, this is embarrassing... I'm sorry about this, folks...)


I updated the original post with a text and cover link.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you, Harvey.  I'm hunting down the cover art for my print book, as it's easier to read.

(This is what I get for not having a Mac at my place of work... stupid PC...)


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Summary:  Welcome to the world of the Vein, a series of novels which detail the travels and adventures of Seven beings who come from Seven different worlds to a mysterious zone called the Meridian. Within this Meridian lies the Vein, a place in which is sealed a power that will be delivered in the form of one wish to whomever can retrieve it. Assisted by some of the Meridian inhabitants-and hunted by others-the Seven travelers, called "Bearers", must endure peril and difficulty in the unfriendly Meridian in order to reach their destination. Seven will come for it... Seven will fight for it... Only one can possess it.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Kind said:


> Really?? I'm the same way when picking a girlfriend  ... joking joking.


----------

